# vilitch the cursling



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i want to make a model for vilitch the cursling 
does anyone have a idea for how to make him


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9436/vilitchwip.jpg

OR the thing u CAN do is take the dude off the Corpse Cart OR the empire wizard box and use those are a base model for em. If you JUST need the dude on the corpse cart im looking for the cart...maybe we can split


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

the split is pretty much imposseble and from wich model is the face


----------

